# Meter base



## Matt2648 (Mar 4, 2013)

What is the temp rating i take the meter base at for sizing my conductors ? if its not marked do i take it at 75 degrees?


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Matt2648 said:


> What is the temp rating i take the meter base at for sizing my conductors ? if its not marked do i take it at 75 degrees?


In Ontario we're still on the 2012 code and would therefore still be able 
to use the 90deg column. Once the 2015 code comes in we'll have to 
use the 75deg column. 
Code ref: 4-006(2)(b). 

BTW, if you're using copper it's still #3(100A) and #3/0(200A) for Cu. 
Al on the other hand increases in size for both 100 and 200A services
with the new code.
Code ref: T2 & T4


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Matt2648 said:


> What is the temp rating i take the meter base at for sizing my conductors ? if its not marked do i take it at 75 degrees?


Most meter bases are rated, and marked, 90°. 

If not, as was already mentioned, follow the current code! :thumbsup:

Borgi


----------

